
An Eye Tracking Study on CamelCase and under_score Identifier Styles [pdf] - halayli
http://www.cs.kent.edu/~jmaletic/papers/ICPC2010-CamelCaseUnderScoreClouds.pdf
======
chetanahuja
I knew it! I've hated the camelCase style with a passion from the day I first
saw it. I'd be very curious to know if there's _any_ developer who didn't grow
up on windows actually likes camel case style.

